# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 25 gal. planted aquarium



## Manu (Apr 1, 2004)

Here it is.

Any comments appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Manu (Apr 1, 2004)

Here it is.

Any comments appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Manu (Apr 1, 2004)

Fixed the link to the picture.

Also, only 3 plants are real, the rest is decoration.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You need more real plants! Why have fake when you can have the real thing!


----------

